# Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?



## Nordlicht22 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich hier nun sehr lange und genau eingelesen aber bin noch nicht zu einem Entschluss gekommen,vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Bringt der QB geber nun was oder nicht,habe viel gelesen dass er bei einigen nicht geht.

Und muss es das 728 sein oder langt auch ein 718 für die Binnengewässer hier bei uns in DE?

Suche ein Echolot für die Seen wie Großer Plöner See usw...

Vielleicht haben ja nun auch ein paar mehr leute das 728 oder 718 und können von Ihren Erfahrungen berichten.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen,danke

mfg
Daniel


----------



## heu20 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Servus

Habe das 728er und bin froh, dass ich dieses Modell genommen. Aufgrund der höheren Auflösung sind Details deutlich besser zu erkennen. 
Ob man QB braucht oder nicht muss jeder selber entscheiden. Vorteil ist natürlich, dass ich einen deutlich größeren Bereich auf einmal "ableuchten" kann.

TL Jan


----------



## Olymp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Das Sonar vom QB (drei geteilter Bildschirm) ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig! Ich werde es wohl im Frühjahr beim Schleppen auf Hecht benutzen, wenn diese noch nah u. flach am Ufer stehen. Beim Vertikal oder mit der Hegene in tiefen bis 35m bleibe ich lieber auf die Sonaransicht 20u.60 Grad. 
  Ich würde mir an Deiner stelle QB kaufen. Man kann ja bei dem Gerät mit der View Taste schnell die Ansicht wechseln entweder 35+60+20+35 oder 60+20.


----------



## Nordlicht22 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

danke bis jetzt für die Antworten.

Ich frage mich nur eher ob das ganze auch so wirklich funtioniert wie beschrieben???

Habe hier schon oft gelesen,dass Leute sich das hummingbird zwar mit QB gekauft haben aber es nicht anwenden konnten bzw das ganze nicht funktioniert hat dann.

Noch schwange ich zwischen den hummingbird und einem Lowrance Mark 5x Pro.

auch wenn zwischen den beiden Echolten so 150-200€ liegen.

Habe nur keine lust mir was zu kaufen was erst groß versprochen wird und dann aber nicht wirklich funktioniert#d


----------



## Olymp (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Warum sollte es nicht funktionieren? Es gibt aber immer noch eine Gewährleistung bei neu Geräten.


----------



## Nordlicht22 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Viele haben geschrieben das sie den QB haben aber er nicht richtig funktioniert oder es an den Einstellungen lag usw.....


----------



## prignitz_angler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Was hat denn die Gwährleistung damit zu tun?

Ich hab ja auch ein QB , hätte ich mir auch sparen können, komme mit dieser Anzeige auch nicht zurecht etc...

Mein ehemaliges Cuda hat mir das auch alles angezeigt, bereue es auch ein wenig das ich es verkauft habe....


----------



## Nordlicht22 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Gwährleistung damit zu tun?
> 
> Ich hab ja auch ein QB , hätte ich mir auch sparen können, komme mit dieser Anzeige auch nicht zurecht etc...
> 
> Mein ehemaliges Cuda hat mir das auch alles angezeigt, bereue es auch ein wenig das ich es verkauft habe....


 

Genau so eine Aussage meinte ich,danke Prignitz!

Da kann man sich auch die 100€ schenken und ohne kaufen wenn es das 728 schon sein soll.

Hört sich in der Theorie ja alles schick an aber die Praxis sagt wohl was anderes


----------



## prignitz_angler (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 728 mit oder ohne QB Geber kaufen?*

Nabend,

ich muss dazu auch sagen, ich angel hier in einer Art Badewanne, Stausee ....

Bin damals davon ausgegangen das man alle 4 Sendekegel auf einem Bildschirm sieht, und nicht geteilt....

Nu nutze ich das eben nicht und gut ist (mache mich damit auch nicht mehr verrückt)

Da hat mich die Marketing Abteilung voll erwischt :q

Läßt sich nicht mehr ändern


----------

